# Vase? Or chicken feeder?



## Tandrews (Feb 20, 2021)

I found this while going through an old cellar. Someone thought it was a chicken Feeder but we could not find the piece it sat on to dispens  the feed. I thought it was just a really pretty vase. Can you help?


----------



## West Coaster (Feb 20, 2021)

Looks like it could be a porch light fixture glass cover. The top ridge would be held on to with three screws. Loosen the screws, remove the lens and replace the light bulb?


----------



## Tandrews (Feb 20, 2021)

West Coaster said:


> Looks like it could be a porch light fixture glass cover. The top ridge would be held on to with three screws. Loosen the screws, remove the lens and replace the light bulb?


I don't think it's a globe. It doesn't look like the lip of thos piece would be able to hold screws


----------



## Tandrews (Feb 20, 2021)

Here is a picture of the top of the piece.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 8, 2021)

Yup, thats a hallway light globe or pantry light globe. Sweet piece!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like a light globe but I believe a  flat base made so it could stand on its own. Would be a very fancy chicken feeder, chicks must have felt they lived in a ritzy establishment. I think its a vase.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Is there a flat spot? It sure doesn't look that way in the pics I'm looking at. And furthermore if that is a flat spot, it's strange that they embellished and molded a flower that would not be seen and would hamper the flat stance it would need to be an effective vase. ..and it could even been used as a vase by some one else in the past because they didn't know what it is ...and it still won't make me believe it's a practical vase.
 I have seen and reclaimed many many of these before... ...they are usually the last things left in an abandoned or collapsed house. I probably have in some deeply buried cartons about 8- 10 of these still. 
So, it's kinda nice and .... ok what-ev  
~Fred


----------



## Tandrews (Mar 9, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Is there a flat spot? It sure doesn't look that way in the pics I'm looking at. And furthermore if that is a flat spot, it's strange that they embellished and molded a flower that would not be seen and would hamper the flat stance it would need to be an effective vase. ..and it could even been used as a vase by some one else in the past because they didn't know what it is ...and it still won't make me believe it's a practical vase.
> I have seen and reclaimed many many of these before... ...they are usually the last things left in an abandoned or collapsed house. I probably have in some deeply buried cartons about 8- 10 of these still.
> So, it's kinda nice and .... ok what-ev
> ~Fred


It is unusual to see the flower on the bottom. That is why my friend  thought it might be some kind of fancy chicken Feeder. We never thought about a light globe though. That makes sense too.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

Saw it sitting on the shelf by itself there and assumed it had a flat bottom but the in hand pic makes it more domed out looking. I thought the same- why would the flat base be embossed. Domed out its a light shade. But until/unless you find a matching light fixture it could be a hanging vase.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

My wife collects depression glass and I knew I have seen this glass pattern before so this is what I found.
Clear cookie jar Sandwich pattern Anchor Hocking 1961-1964
Lidless one in green
Pitcher with same pattern by Anchor Hocking glassworks.
Also explains bottom embossing which seems to be somewhat of a regular thing with depression glass.
See base of pitcher my wife owns.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 9, 2021)

My wife's aqua pitcher is a different pattern not to be confused with the original glass piece of this topic.
Floral and Diamond pattern US Glass Co. 1920's


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> it could be a hanging vase.


Ya knowww... that could be a possibilty too hmmmmm .... there are old Christmas lights that are much smaller but also shaped like that with the lip.... IDK... lol


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

My wife collects depression glass and I knew I have seen this glass pattern before so this is what I found.
Clear cookie jar Sandwich pattern Anchor Hocking 1961-1964
Lidless one in green
Pitcher with same pattern by Anchor Hocking glassworks.
Also explains bottom embossing which seems to be somewhat of a regular thing with depression glass.
See base of pitcher my wife owns.
[/QUOTE]
and I have depression glass too that has embellishment on bottom too, but , again those are meant to be seen though like candy bowls and pitchers, but who wants to see dirt and root material? 
Again, just being the advocate for not vase, not an attack  
Beautiful DG BTW


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Ahhhh so , it's not a vase but a Jardinière, and anchor hocking was retailing it as a "cookie Jar" cool! thx for clearing that up...
Fun topic,
~Fred


----------



## Tandrews (Mar 9, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> My wife collects depression glass and I knew I have seen this glass pattern before so this is what I found.
> Clear cookie jar Sandwich pattern Anchor Hocking 1961-1964
> Lidless one in green
> Pitcher with same pattern by Anchor Hocking glassworks.
> ...


Wow that is awesome. I can't believe it's a cookie jar.  this is amazing


----------

